# Pyrenees Guide Completed!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last summer we spent 6 weeks in the French Pyrenees and I promised I would do a guide to where we went and where we stayed as well as the highlights of that tour.

Its taken me a while and to be honest I wished I had done it sooner as you forget stuff.

Anyway I finished it today. I can no longer get into the Downloads section on the old site here so cant post it in there so I have hosted it on my own site in the Hank the Tank Downloads section

Hope its useful to someone.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had a quick look will spend more time tom, looks very interesting.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah cheers Cabby. At least I know it works.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Great read, Barry. Many thanks. Hope to go to Gavarnie sometime - looks stunning.
DavidL


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great read Barry, heart like a lion navigating some of those mountain roads in Hank.

No wonder the scooter gave up on you. 

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent Barry

Sandra


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Good stuff.

You are obviously setting yourself up for a bit part in the remake of The Great Escape.

Double your chances by learning both "au revoir" and "hola" . Stripey shirt and beret or the Spanish equivalent(?).


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Good job Bazzer,will read it fully later.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you, great read and brought back good memories of our trip down in the area. Now must go again and see all the things we missed last time.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will read it later when I can relax


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Well done lad. I have printed it off to take with us later this year.

Not read it yet - saving it for later when I can do it in full.

Just to let you know that in the map on page 1 the place-names are a bit fuzzy on screen but they are clear when printed - strange, because I am viewing on an Acer 17" screen.

Thanks very much for finishing it in good time for our trip as it gives us time for some planning - I did not expect it so soon fter my prompt yesterday - am I so scary?:surprise:

I owe you a couple of Leffes or three.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No problem. Glad its been of use. Curiously I did try and upload it to the Useful Downloads section on here on the old part of the forum but it would not let me in, says I am not a subscriber. Im pretty sure nobody is using that section anymore anyway so I just binned it and put it on my own site which works. 

I may do some more if people find them useful. The map is just a rough screen dump from Google maps Geoff so should be just used as a rough guide. Ive not gone into details of road numbers or directions as really all you would have to do is pump in the GPS which I provided for each stop and away you go. Best to check with the map though as if you read the last section as we headed towards the coast we ended up on a single track road up a mountain because I failed to check properly thinking we were heading away from the big stuff!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Very good stuff Barry - will be useful when I get down there next Spring. Only one disappointment; no more pictures of you in your budgie smugglers. C'mon!!

Jac


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JacSprat said:


> Very good stuff Barry - will be useful when I get down there next Spring. Only one disappointment; no more pictures of you in your budgie smugglers. C'mon!!
> 
> Jac


I'm not sure where you saw the Budgie Smuggler photo but its probably a fake. There are thousands of them on the internet. I think that Kev or Tugboat posted most of them. Totally not me.

Have one of me taking a shower though for a pin up. Tuggers might have a huff though so take it off your van wall when he next comes to visit. Actually, nah! Leave it up.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

??????? Fake??? Nooooooooo - so sad!! It will indeed now be removed from my spice cupboard door:crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JacSprat said:


> ??????? Fake??? Nooooooooo - so sad!! It will indeed now be removed from my spice cupboard door:crying:


Ah no! That one really is me. Taken on the beach near Hartlepool.









Not many people know this but I was Daniel Craig's body double in Casino Royal and quite a lot of the seaside scenes were shot in the north of England. He couldnt stand the cold water and the effect it had on his Budgie Smugglers so I got the job.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually

Jac sprat

You are beginning to **** me off
It's fine

If those special to me

Want to go 

Then of course they can

I will survive
Aldra

Note Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Actually
> 
> Jac sprat
> 
> ...


Plenty of me to go around! Even more of Tuggers although apparently he is fading away and is calling himself Twiggy!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Top work Barry!!! That's gold dust to a mountain lover like myself. I also will print it off (as soon as i get some ink for my printer).
Well done that man.

Steve.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

aldra said:


> Actually
> 
> Jac sprat
> 
> ...


Oh Blimey.....I just can't help myself Sandra. They are such fine, fine fleshy specimens. I will try to curb my , erm, enthusiasm.

0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a LOT of work, Barry - many thanks. I'm using the phone so not able to read the text comfortably but I've been salivating over the pics!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JacSprat said:


> Oh Blimey.....I just can't help myself Sandra. They are such fine, fine fleshy specimens. I will try to curb my , erm, enthusiasm.
> 
> 0


I hereby demand that there should be NO curbing of enthusiasm. Enthusiasm is an essential part .............Errrrmmm, I forget what I was going to say, now. Oh well, never mind.

Barry, bog off wiv yer budgie smugglers. She's too much woman for you anyway. When we parted company, she squeezed me so tight I thought my eyes were going to pop out. Of course, she might have been trying to kill me so she doesn't have to see me again. And here's me with a porn 'tache well under way an' all. The things I do for women.

As for you, Sandra. I'll always love you, but our relationship must always be platonic. I have too much respect and love for Albert for it to be anything else.:kiss: Won't stop me coming by for a hug and some of your lovely nosh, though!:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok Tuggy

I'll live with it 

Heart broken devestated

Sobbing

Needing a hug

Right now

But is there a lovely woman

On the horizon 

Who ticks your boxes

You go for it my lovely

Listen

You are absolutely a delightful person

Albert says so

He is never wrong

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jww
You can stop 

Right now

Michelle and I have an agreement

He is MY Toyboy

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jac sprat

I'm watching , thinking
We may be friends

Or maybe not

But you are a young slip of a thing

And me???
Aldra


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

aldra said:


> Jac sprat
> 
> I'm watching , thinking
> We may be friends
> ...


That's why I like hanging out with you lot - I get to be a 'young slip of a thing' for a few minutes. 
Well, it doesn't matter - I admire quality of character and kindness no matter what age, sex, religion etc etc. 
I think Barry and I are about the same age and we hang out here to absorb your venerable-ness. Well I do - shouldn't speak for Barry. 
Ok, I'll have Shadow - cheaper than a Growler alarm and much more cuddly - what time do I collect him??:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is a hound from hell

Make no mistake

I never post more than truth

This is a hound from hell
He will adore you away from the garden or the van

He will attack you around the van or garden

But , not a problem

We have it all covered

We have kept 

Long haired german shepherds

For 40 years
You are safe

Around the hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just thinking Jacsprat

To absorb my venerable ness??

Get lost

I adore my BARRY 

And Michelle his wife says it's ok 

So is she saying it's ok for you?

And he is younger than my oldest son

Which is why he is my toyboy

I'm still considering you

And I may not like you

Not a problem either way
But noway can you have the hound from hell

Rock van gold midnight ebony 
Alias Shadow

Until I like you
So hands off my Toyboy 

Aldra


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Ok ok - you have it all with Albert but you are clearly a prolific and passionate collector of young, virile men. I'll leave you to it - you may just want them all a teeney weeney bit more than I do. All yours - I give up!

Goodness knows what people coming here for info on the Pyrenees are gonna think!!


:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

You are so wrong
I am passionate collector

Of people I've met and loved

Virile, I'm in my 70 s

I've had my virile days

Now I just so enjoy people

So what will people think?

They will think

It's that Aldra 

Messing up again

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ignore me

Jacksprat

Given half a chance

You will fall in love

It's how it is

I am really lovable

Maybe

Possibally not

Aldra


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Impossible to ignore you - you are a hoot! I'm in love with my dog (but not in a weird way) and am very happy just the way I am. Born free!

:wink2:


----------

